# Kitten hates being alone



## Sheemie (May 21, 2006)

How do I fix this? My cat really hates being left alone...if he knows someone is home he follows them around until they sit down, then he stays in eyesight of them. I can't let my kitten in my room because there are too many high-electricity wires for my computer runningaround and he's still chewing on wires sadly. If I put him outside he jumps at my door or scratches it, and if I put him in the bathroom he yells until he's let out. Any way I can fix this and leave him alone?


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

It sounds as if your kitten is just doing the things that come naturally to him. Kittens have boundless energy and need lots of attention and interaction. The only solution might be for him to grow up. How old is he now?


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Have you considered purchasing some cable management products to contain the computer cables? You could PM Coaster -- he had a chewer in his house and was able to cover up the wires successfully. Then your kitten could be with you in your room.  

I agree with PrimoBabe -- he sounds like a normal kitten. It's very sweet that he wants to be with you! His behavior is his way of telling you that he wants and needs more attention.


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

I got child-proof plug covers to put into the unused outlets in my computer room.

You would have to watch that the kitten does not chew the cords.
There are cord protectors you can put around them so he can't. Get child-proofing on the electric wires when you have a kitten; it's a baby like any human child and can get into the same mischief.

I'd take breaks and play with him, also see if you can hold him on your lap when you work. I have Gizmo on mine right now and she was trained not to hit the keyboard so she hardly ever does (LOL)


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Actually Lisa, I use deterrents to keep Mellie from chewing the cables. They're too much of a rat's nest to cover.

Sheemie - a couple suggestions: cats hate citrus scent, so I soaked cotton balls with citrus-scented oil from a Glade Plug-In, put them on coasters on the floor near the wires. The smell kept Mellie away. Not very esthetic, but it worked. The ssscat cat deterrent device might work for you, too. Cable covers are really the best solution for chewers, but when you've got a lot of them running in all directions, it's just not feasible.

Oh, and I wouldn't worry about your cat getting hurt chewing the wires -- the voltages in computer cables aren't high enough to hurt cats. But your computer could be damaged.

Your cat wants to be with you. I think you should find a way so you don't have lock him out.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

coaster said:


> Actually Lisa, I use deterrents to keep Mellie from chewing the cables. They're too much of a rat's nest to cover.


Thanks for the correction -- guess I'm getting old! :lol:


----------



## Sheemie (May 21, 2006)

Right now he's with me whenever I'm not studying. I keep him off the wires with the plastic wrapper from juice box straws, he's strangely fascinated by those. 
I need him to get used to being alone though once I find a job. Nobody's home throughout the day, so I keep him company most of the time. Not sure how he'll react to being alone for five or six hours at a time so I want to ease him into it. He can sleep on his own, but he hates being left alone otherwise.
Oh, and he's about ten or eleven weeks old.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

He'll probably just sleep while you're gone.


----------



## Ren-Ai (Jun 24, 2006)

A purchase of the second kitten would be a good solution. But it isn\'t a well-known fact whether he will accept him. 
If the cat feels itself unsung, rubbing the man with the little hand. If this way he is doing you must devote the most time to him. 
Kitten is still young, so it is probably natural.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh my goodness, he's just a baby! They need tons of attention at that age. I miss kittens!  
I think he will be fine once he gets used to a routine. And, as coaster says, he'll most likely sleep. But I would also suggest thinking about adopting another kitten as a playmate. Especially while he's still so young as the introduction is usually easier. Of course you will have a flying kitty circus for the next couple of years but they are tons of fun and will keep eachother company.


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

All a second kitten is going to do is help chew cables, trust me I have two , I have replaced two "mice" already. Neither of mine believe in being alone .

Two at a time is very sweet , but a lot of work ... mine are anyway :wink:


----------



## gsc4 (Mar 27, 2005)

You might try coating the cables with Tabasco sauce. My furry ones hate the taste. 

And he's just a baby. He could outgrow this stage quickly and move on to a new obsessions. Be careful what you wish for, the new obsessions might be even more annoying than this one. Schnitz ruined all the curtains in the house before he outgrew his climb the curtains stage.


----------

